
Show HN: The new Google search results look terrible, so I fixed them - LarryPage
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/serp-fixer/fnepmelfanaahajfmfimdhlkfjalcejc
======
Nicksil
Consider using [https://duckduckgo.com](https://duckduckgo.com). You'll find
comparable, occasionally superior, search results provided by a company that
has more respect for you as a human.

------
craftinator
By switching to DuckDuckGo?

